# How do you remove an old rod tip?



## dyeguy1212 (May 29, 2010)

Darn rod tip lost an eyelet on my mojo rod, and got all bent to hell. Still have no idea how it happened, as its been sitting in my basement waiting for top water season.

Anywho, how to I get the old one off to install a new one? I don't want to rip it off with a pair of pliars and risk messing up the blank, but that's about the extent of my rod repair knowledge :lol:


----------



## poolie (May 29, 2010)

You should be able to get it off by warming the glue with a candle/lighter.


----------



## Mattman (May 30, 2010)

Heat.

If there is some thread finish that crosses over from the wrap onto the tip top, you should remove that with a razor blade or X-Acto knife. That can be a hinderance to a quick removal.

Heat the tip top and with a pliers pull straight away with a slight twist. When warm enough, I should come off with very little effort.

St. Croix should be able to either send you a new one or tell you the replacement model. 

Scrape any junk off the blank.

Some guys cut small slivers of tip top adhesive and drop them in the tube of the tip top. Heat the tip top and install.

I like 5 minute epoxy. I've had tip tops shift in the summer with the tip top adhesive, but never with epoxy.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 30, 2010)

poolie said:


> You should be able to get it off by warming the glue with a candle/lighter.




YEP!


----------



## willfishforfood (May 30, 2010)

As stated use 5min epoxy. i heat the tip just untill it slips off but make sure to cool the blank off as fast with a wet cloth. If you can't find a tip at the local shop to put on
the tube is in 64ths . I have tips from 5/64 to 10/64 in bright and black with rings size 6mm and 8mm.
Most tackle shops have a tip kit


----------



## wolfmjc (May 30, 2010)

Thats what i love about this site, learn something new every visit!!!! =D>


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 31, 2010)

Thanks guys! I might have to wing it on the sizing, as I need to get a new tip today, and St. Croix isn't open... is there a general catch all size? I'll be using 50 pound braid, so I was figuring an 8mm.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 31, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Thanks guys! I might have to wing it on the sizing, as I need to get a new tip today, and St. Croix isn't open... is there a general catch all size? I'll be using 50 pound braid, so I was figuring an 8mm.



Take the rod and old tip with you to the shop - the size referrers top the diameter of the rod where you glue the tip - your line weight has nothing to do with it (and what the heck are you using 50lb line for - Tuna?)


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 31, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys! I might have to wing it on the sizing, as I need to get a new tip today, and St. Croix isn't open... is there a general catch all size? I'll be using 50 pound braid, so I was figuring an 8mm.
> ...



Oh I thought the dia was the size of the eyelet (that the line goes through).

And the 50 lb braid is for my frog.. its the frog and slop rod.


Trust me, I've needed ever bit of it before :lol:


----------



## Mattman (Jun 1, 2010)

Tip tops are sized by the ring size and then the tube size. Tube sizes are in 64ths of an inch.

Example: BFAT6/6.5 = ring size 6mm, tube size 6.5/64ths.


----------



## ebcbob (Jun 12, 2010)

I do not doubt that epoxy holds great.....but how do you remove the epoxied tip when you need to repair it?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 12, 2010)

ebcbob said:


> I do not doubt that epoxy holds great.....but how do you remove the epoxied tip when you need to repair it?




I DO NOT use epoxy rather a super "rubber cement" type adhesive, usually Household or Marine Goop

This stuff hold fine and if you need to remove teh tip, you just heat and gently pull as is explained above

https://www.eclecticproducts.com/ag_adhesives.htm


----------



## Mattman (Jun 12, 2010)

ebcbob said:


> I do not doubt that epoxy holds great.....but how do you remove the epoxied tip when you need to repair it?




Heat. They still come off with heat. More heat than the glue sticks so you never have to worry about your tip moving on a hot day.


----------

